# R35 bushes and bolt



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

See see attached 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

See attached. Require bushes and bolt or maybe complete bottom arm and bolt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are the ball joints good on your arms? If not throw them in the bin. If there ok you can get bushes.

Bolts and washers are’nt an issue you can just order them up through any dealer.


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ball joints are good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If the rear bushes are cracked there’s the option of the litchfield ones as you can’t buy oem.

Super pro normally cover most of the other bushes, maybe them all.

Dba lower arms fit but you need to do them as a pair. The pickup points for the shocks are different on cba and dba.


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine is a cba


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Super pro website will show which bushes are available.

Litchfields site shows there rear lower bush (expensive but supposedly has some benefits)

New Nissan arms are 1300-1400 the last time I checked, per pair.


----------

